# 2003 Frontier Crew Cab Dash Removal Help For New Stereo



## BloodCovered (Jan 12, 2004)

Can someone PLEASE help me! I've got a new stereo and I'm new at this. I've done a stereo install once before in an S-10, so I've got a little experience. Wiring isn't an issue, I just can't figure out how to get the dash off of my '03 Frontier crew cab so I can remove the 6 cd changer. If anyone can offer any info or direct me to a web site or something with some info, please do..... Thanks in advance for any help!

Mike


----------



## wrightwilson (Jan 8, 2005)

BloodCovered said:


> Can someone PLEASE help me! I've got a new stereo and I'm new at this. I've done a stereo install once before in an S-10, so I've got a little experience. Wiring isn't an issue, I just can't figure out how to get the dash off of my '03 Frontier crew cab so I can remove the 6 cd changer. If anyone can offer any info or direct me to a web site or something with some info, please do..... Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Mike


I am in the same scenario... We can see the screws but do not know how to get them off....
Did you figure it out yet?


----------

